# connecting to classifieds



## Quilter (Dec 5, 2005)

I can't connect to the classifieds.  I thought it was my new computer but I can't connect on the old one anymore.  

Any thoughts why?


----------



## Keitht (Dec 5, 2005)

It's working for me at the time of this post.  Try again in case it was just the system throwing a wobbly.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2005)

Sometimes I can't connect to the ads with aol - if you are using aol, try using internet explorer instead.


----------



## Quilter (Dec 7, 2005)

*still can't connect*

No, still doesn't work.  And I am using the internet.  We have high speed internet and everything else works.   I get an error message that says there's been a connection failure.

Even tried going through links for reviewing the ad I've placed.  That didn't work either.

Now what should I try?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2005)

Quilter said:
			
		

> No, still doesn't work.  And I am using the internet.  We have high speed internet and everything else works.   I get an error message that says there's been a connection failure.
> 
> Even tried going through links for reviewing the ad I've placed.  That didn't work either.
> 
> Now what should I try?



What Internet Service Provider do you use?


----------



## Quilter (Dec 7, 2005)

SBC      I've had the same email address for years.  This is only a recent issue.


----------



## Quilter (Dec 7, 2005)

I had my son take a look at the issue, and this is what he found.  Apparently the link at the top of the website points to http://www.tug1.org/tugads/adshome.php3

Well, it doesn't appear that www.tug1.org is a valid website - at least, we're not able to reach it.

However, if you copy the link into your browser's address bar and change it to read http://www.tug2.net/tugads/adshome.php3, the Classifieds pop right up.

Hopefully this helps anyone else who had/has/will have this problem.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 8, 2005)

I can access all 3 urls that you posted.


----------



## Quilter (Dec 8, 2005)

For me, it's all in the mystery of computers.  I've got a new lap top and am trying to understand the wealth of capabilities available to me.  But so far, even starting at page 1 of the manuals that came with it, I get lost.  

Maybe someone who put together the new TUG website can enlighten us as to why some of the url's aren't available for my computer.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't think we at TUG can ascertain what the issue is at your end. 

All three links are valid links.


----------

